# Horse face Loach



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone Know about Horseface Loach.


Ive seen them and I really love them and I thought a small shoal of them in my tank would be nice.




Comments are welcome


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Google is your friend................

http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Acantopsis_choirorhynchus.html


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

Horse face loaches can grow up to eight inches so a fairly large tank would be needed for a school of adults. They are peaceful fish, however they will be aggressive towards there own kind. If you do get some I would suggest some good hiding places or floating plants for them because they are nocturnal. I have one in my 75 and it burrows in the gravel sometimes I dont see it for weeks at a time. To avoid that you could use large gravel.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm yeah, Google is useful...
Well, like most kind of loaches, these guys can jump out of the tank, beware! A cover will come to handy!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmmm form a fish profile: "Tank with small grain gravel, plants appreciated. Sand is ideal.They apprecaiate caves if a larger grain gravel is being used." I think it's helpful! 
BTW, they don't need to be kept in school! 
G'luck!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanx everyone


----------

